# Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

Thought you guys might be interested in these last two posts. Seems all you can do is make whatever you dream of now a days.


----------



## cgjetmech (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (panel)*

that is kind of impressive.


----------



## vwbenny (Sep 9, 2003)

damnnn!!!!!!!!! what an engine !


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

isnt that kind of redundant? can u really force more boost through the supercharger than it makes?


----------



## ThugGTi (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (panel)*

Wow to the engine... but is that a PINTO?
Also, no hose clamps off the turbos??? make ya think if it runs.


_Modified by ThugGTi at 10:47 AM 6-12-2004_


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (ThugGTi)*

one thought came to my mind...BAD!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (Gavster)*

if you ever look at old diesels from the old days, they put turbos in conjunction with the superchargers. Absolutely sick.


----------



## switch42 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (RcrVdub)*

Well check out the new post about 8 turbos on a V8


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (switch42)*

The coolest part is the seats with no headrests and only lap belts!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (panel)*

Short drivers will have a tough time. Can you imagine a "steering wheel lady" in that thing.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (155VERT83)*

and y'all complain about my project...


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (panel)*






















Game Over!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (#1 S T U N N A)*

I still want to know if that carb system is considered draw through or blow through


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

How many pounds of boost does that produce? 200?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I still want to know if that carb system is considered draw through or blow through










It has an identity crisis


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (Scirocco20v)*

Jesus are those turbos enormous...and two of them...must make like 800whp... 
:: Drool::


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (sold on expense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sold on expense* »_Jesus are those turbos enormous...and two of them...must make like 800whp... 
:: Drool::

With that much forced induction, it should make that at idle!
I bet it's another one of those "show" cars that doesn't even run or runs like complete a$$


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (sold on expense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sold on expense* »_Jesus are those turbos enormous...and two of them...must make like 800whp... 
:: Drool::
 I THINK IT SHOULD BE MORE THEN THAT


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (panel)*

Okay, we need a burn out video with this car.


----------



## 3mRoccoBoy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (SleepyTT)*

that thing is bad ass


----------



## FLchargeddub (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (3mRoccoBoy)*

that is some silly poop


----------



## KrazyHorse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (panel)*

I wonder if anyone could see past that thing? Hope they only plan on driving in a stright line.


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (KrazyHorse)*

no way, I can see him beeing in a drift comp.


----------



## Nolllies (May 13, 2004)

I want to know how all the parts are that shiny, he must have it garaged all year round, I mean there's no way that he could find a hood for that monster?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (panel)*

You really think that's hot? Hell I am certain it does not produce that much boost. There is no intercooling after the turbo or supercharger. The supercharger is an out dated inefficient piece of scrap metal that probably heats up the air as much as a hair dryer. Sure it might go, but it should with a big V8. There are many people on the vortex that have something that is more impressive than that. 
[This should spice up this topic].


----------



## Absolut Magumbo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (Butcher)*

I wouldnt be surprised if the top is an a/w ic


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (Absolut Magumbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Absolut Magumbo* »_I wouldnt be surprised if the top is an a/w ic

My thoughts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If its just a straight line shooter,nitrous oxide should be all the cooler it would require


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (Bad Habit)*

blower makes up for turbo lag.. the blower gets things going till the turbos have time to spool.. after the turbos spool the blower just spins and doesnt really have any parasitic effect on the motor per say.. 
mmm.. superturbo....


----------



## BlownGTT (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (psykokid)*

The thing on top isnt a charger, thats just an a/w cooler. If it was a charger where are the belts which it conects to the drive belt? Unless is from behind or something not to familiar with v8s


----------



## jeffescortlx (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (BlownGTT)*

^ The pic I'm looken at has a big belt for the blower?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (BlownGTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownGTT* »_The thing on top isnt a charger, thats just an a/w cooler. If it was a charger where are the belts which it conects to the drive belt? Unless is from behind or something not to familiar with v8s


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (psykokid)*

my friend just built a supercharged sti, and he has a clutch on the supercharger so when the gt38 gets up to full power 4k or so the supercharger disenganbges, holy cow that thing is a monster its like a 10 sec daily driver, when he is pushinrg the like 2 bar at the turbo and the 10 psi on the superchager. Its retty interesting how the supergaarger shuts off and then it has like a throtlebody before the supergarger that routes the turbocarged boosted air past the supercharger and into the hug arse front mount. Now that car is siiiiick.


----------



## Sean7 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (ThugGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThugGTi* »_Wow to the engine... but is that a PINTO?
Also, no hose clamps off the turbos??? make ya think if it runs.

_Modified by ThugGTi at 10:47 AM 6-12-2004_

Pretty sure its a Gremlin







,

I would also venture to bet that thing makes power in the 1500 - 1900 ish range, if it is supplied with sufficient fuel and boost.
Mating a supercharger and a turbo to an engine is called "twincharging" by the way.
Not a hard thing to do really, I have a buddy who has a twincharged AE86 carolla on stand alone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Needless to say, its a fun car


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (Sean7)*

at least they could do it to the PACER X and if you don't remember that ya'll are too young .lol


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Twin turbo charged V8 with a supercharger (KrazyHorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazyHorse* »_I wonder if anyone could see past that thing?

i was thinking the same thing


----------

